# US East Coast Snowstorm "Jonas"



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm all set: looks like the first flakes are due within the next 3 hours . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the graphic.....

I'm set no matter what.

And quilter's elbow means no shoveling.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

no quilters in NY, betsy?

we are supposed to get hit after midnight.  i'm due to work tomorrow, and have a convention to go to on sunday, so praying the forecats are wrong.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

telracs said:


> no quilters in NY, betsy?
> 
> we are supposed to get hit after midnight. i'm due to work tomorrow, and have a convention to go to on sunday, so praying the forecats are wrong.


My weather app currently says 5 to 9 inches for Lyndhurst NJ. The lower end should be no big deal for New Yorkers -- the upper end might be a bit iffy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> no quilters in NY, betsy?





NogDog said:


> My weather app currently says 5 to 9 inches for Lyndhurst NJ. The lower end should be no big deal for New Yorkers -- the upper end might be a bit iffy.


Most quilters have enough stash to deal with the amount of snow predicted for NY. No need to shop! Note the piddling little amount of additional fabric needed for the blue area.

EDIT: For non-quilters, the "layer cake" referred to in the graphic is NOT an actual cake, it is a collection of 42 different 10 inch squares sold as a bundle by various fabric lines.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> My weather app currently says 5 to 9 inches for Lyndhurst NJ. The lower end should be no big deal for New Yorkers -- the upper end might be a bit iffy.


Manhattan will be clean by Sunday. The problem is my lovely building superintendent who does not clean right away and the other lovely folks in my neighborhood who do not clean. And the fact that the outer boroughs are never plowed as quickly as Manhattan.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"Real" snow (not flurries) started here about 1:30pm ET...  Been falling steadily since then.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'Bout the same for me.

All the neighbors have put all their cars in driveways -- except for one that they can't start. They were going to try to get it to a mechanic BEFORE the weekend, but that didn't happen. And it's stuck so that the wheels won't even roll so they can't even push it to the end where it would be less in the way for the plows.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

weather.com is now predicting 12-18" for NYC, NOAA more like 8-14"...guess it's still a pretty dynamic situation, but a good Saturday to stay home in either case.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTW when did we start naming snowstorms and why?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

telracs said:


> BTW when did we start naming snowstorms and why?


My understanding it that it's something The Weather Channel did unilaterally, while the National Weather Service does not recognize the concept, due to such winter storms being so short-lived compared to named tropical storms.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah . . . it's just a Weather Channel thing. I guess it is good to have a simple way to refer to it.

WTOP locally is having a vote on what to call it. The choices:

#‎BlizzarDC‬
‪#‎SnOMG‬
‪#‎SnowNino‬
‪#‎SnowtoriousBIG‬

Here's the link if you want to vote: http://wtop.com/winter/2016/01/vote-for-impending-blizzard-name/

Right now "SnowtoriousBIG" is winning . . . . but I'm clueless as to why it's at all clever?


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

Snowzilla and David Snowie are leading in the recent name-the-blizzard polls...;-D


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Isn't there a rapper Notor


Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah . . . it's just a Weather Channel thing. I guess it is good to have a simple way to refer to it.
> 
> WTOP locally is having a vote on what to call it. The choices:
> 
> ...


Isn't there a rapper Notorious Big?
Edit: found it https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Notorious_B.I.G.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Isn't there a rapper Notor
> Isn't there a rapper Notorious Big?
> Edit: found it https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Notorious_B.I.G.


Ah! That could be it. Clearly I'm too old. But it does indicate that WTOP listeners are not all fogys like me. 



writerbee said:


> Snowzilla and David Snowie are leading in the recent name-the-blizzard polls...;-D


Snowzilla's been used, I think. I do like David Snowie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pics from the front:


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I have shoveled the back deck and walk twice so far and it's still snowing. I think we're at about 18 inches so far. I'm not cleaning off the car yet, mainly because I don't feel like shoveling the path to it and around it as long as it's still snowing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Our deck looks about like yours, Betsy. Can you even find your new little car?

I've actually been out in it . . . . had to check to be sure the furnace vent wasn't plugged because the house was not heating.  I tried cleaning the filter -- no spare -- but that didn't help much. Called Ed and he suggested just take the filter OUT for a bit -- he figured it wouldn't 'cause any problems for a short time . . . . sure enough, heat started coming through when the air could flow! (Pretty sure I recall him commenting some time ago that he needed to get and have on hand some replacement filters -- but it was probably a month ago when the temps were in the 60's and it was a low priority.)

And the neighbor boy just showed up to start clearing . . . he's going to use our snowblower. I'm probably going to give him some money as well, though the deal was that after he did us and certain neighbors -- older/disabled/no teenagers available -- he could take it and make whatever money he could by selling his services to the rest of the neighborhood.  Of course, it'll need to be done again, but it's smart to start when it's still relatively manageable.

EARLY during the storm we did have a county truck come up and spread some salt in a wide path in the middle of the road. Not that you can tell now.   I think the total is around at least 18 inches so far . . . when I walked across the deck it was up to my knee, and my foot wasn't going all the way to the deck. . . 'course some of that is probably due to drifting . . .there's been quite a bit of blowing off the roof.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

well, i made it into work.  had to walk in the street near me, and had to stop 3 times in 5 minutes to clean off my glasses to see the narrow path in the sidewalk.  doesn't look like anyone in my neighborhood has been cleaning.  Manhattan was a bit better, I could see where streets had been plowed.  Can't tell how much snow is "falling" since the wind is really whipping it around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We can barely find either little car:










Snow is drifting so much, not much point to shoveling, it fills almost as fast as it's cleared. That's our story and we're sticking to it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We can barely find either little car:
> 
> Snow is drifting so much, not much point to shoveling, it fills almost as fast as it's cleared. That's our story and we're sticking to it.


and i will back you up! i can't tell around here what is falling and what is blowing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just took this picture out my back door. And it's still snowing.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's the snowplow going down my street (I'm north of B'more)


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I shoveled the front sidewalk a bit ago. Didn't do it yesterday and regret that, because it was harder to do this morning. it's already covered again and still snowing. I've been trying to keep the deck cleared as much as possible so the stray kitties can get to their food. I wish they were tame enough to bring in. I worry when I don't see them. We have shelters set up for them to keep warm and dry.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not expecting a plow on our street 'till tomorrow, if then. But we are a dead end street so  . . .  the next adjacent street usually gets one pretty early on, though since there's a senior living center up there.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

> Betsy the Quilter​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, my! Stay warm and safe...


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

We have an elementary school two blocks up. I'm sure that's a deciding factor!

I grew up on a dead end street that never got plowed... until a county congressman moved in at the end of the street!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> We have an elementary school two blocks up. I'm sure that's a deciding factor!
> 
> I grew up on a dead end street that never got plowed... until a county congressman moved in at the end of the street!


Yeah . . . we used to have one of the county facilities management people on our street, but he moved out a year or so ago . . . .


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Hubby just went out to snowplow the driveway and backyard dog path again. He seems to think there's another five inches or so out there.

I'm being a bum and reading. 

from my Galaxy S6


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Watching local weather--they're calling for another 6" in DC and 11" west of the city.

Oh my


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are drifts on the deck that I'm sure would be up to my hips at least . . . I estimate 3 feet or deeper.

Not really expecting to work all week, to be honest.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Visibility down to about 100 yards here in north Jersey. (Hoping telracs doesn't have to walk home in this!)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i am not heading home, but i will be doing a bit of walking it in.  heading to a friend's place now.

and honestly, had a great day at work and wish i could just keep working and get stuff done!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> i am not heading home, but i will be doing a bit of walking it in. heading to a friend's place now.
> 
> and honestly, had a great day at work and wish i could just keep working and get stuff done!


Glad you have a place to crash! (Not literally)


----------



## PJ_Cherubino (Oct 23, 2015)

I still prefer snopocalypse or snomageddon.
I know that's old hat but it's oldie but goodie.
Perfect weekend for writers.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah . . . it's just a Weather Channel thing. I guess it is good to have a simple way to refer to it.
> 
> WTOP locally is having a vote on what to call it. The choices:
> 
> ...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

telracs said:


> i am not heading home, but i will be doing a bit of walking it in. heading to a friend's place now.
> 
> and honestly, had a great day at work and wish i could just keep working and get stuff done!


Telracs, do you always work that early on Saturdays? They let us work from home today. There were only two of us and the other person lives on Staten Island. I just had to keep an eye on the computer for requests by email and I had nothing.

I haven't been out at all. I tripped on W. 58th Street on the way the subway Friday afternoon (long before there was snow). Fell forward and hurt one knee. Was pretty shook up and then still had to get to the train and work.

My brother has tickets for Garrison Keillor at NJPAC in Newark tomorrow evening. It has not been cancelled yet. It might be hard to get NJ Transit trains. We don't know when service will resume. Harder for my brother, who comes from other direction. Keillor did radio show in San Diego today, so might not make it to the east coast.

Bruce Springsteen cancelled his Madison Square Garden concert Sunday night. Not that I had tickets!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Snow stopped sometime in the middle of the night.

And the furnace decided NOT to turn back on this morning when I put the heat back up. (We have it set lower over night, in general.)

Fortunately: plenty of firewood for the stove.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We need to start digging a path out to the mail box. Don't have to go anywhere until Tuesday so we have all day today and tomorrow to clear a path for the MINI. The red Miata will stay in the driveway for the foreseeable future.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis-  normally work till 6:30 on Saturday.  i was the last one who left and i could have stayed and gotten a lot done, but insurance.... 

i fell once in a snowbank. corners are terrible. about to try and head up to the hilton


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The problem with falling in snow is there's nothing to push on to heave yourself back up!


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

It stopped snowing here around 6 or 7 pm yesterday. the last 5 hours was just flurries so it didn't add much. We shoveled a path to and around the car, but I don't know if it will be moving because we would have to shovel 3 times as much to get it to the end of the alley unless someone with a truck or blade travels the alley a few times to break it up. On the bright side, it seems to be melting fast. The snow walls along the sidewalk look like they are already down by half. and we have huge drippy icicles coming off the roof.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Where is "here", Michelle? I went to bed around 10 and it was tapering off. Reports are it had stopped by midnight here.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

I know it's not nearly as impressive as your snowfall, but we had flurries here in north Florida yesterday morning. The last time we had snow here was a LONG time ago.

Deckard


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

The morning after... SUNSHINE!










plow went through one time yesterday, but clearly not yet today


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Where is "here", Michelle? I went to bed around 10 and it was tapering off. Reports are it had stopped by midnight here.


WV. About an hour from Charleston. There are areas that got it worse than we did, but we're out in the boonies so it's hard to say when the road crew will clean our road.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

24 inches in New Creek WV. My best friend is in the eastern panhandle which was the bulls eye. 35 inches at her home!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is fortunately supposed to warm up this coming week so that will help with clean up . . . though we can probably expect freezing every early morning!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we also got stuck in this.

The view of our driveway and cars from the carport.

Our porch which is screened in - the blowing of light snow has accumulated over 2 inches on the porch with drifts around over 3 feet.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am so glad to hear all you folks are safe and in remarkably good cheer. Don't over extend yourselves with the clean up!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The way I see it, you have two choices . . . . accept it and go with the flow, or get all curmudgeonly. Curmudgeon isn't really very useful . . . you expend a lot of energy complaining about things you cant control -- how much snow there is, where it falls, how well the city/count/state handle the clean up. So it's healthier all 'round to just "let it go, let it go". Which is completely appropriate, if you think about it.  

And, here's the thing. . . I'm a 56 year old woman. I have NO PROBLEM sitting inside and watching the younger and stronger folks working the whole neighborhood. I _could_ if I had to, but, for me, it's only fun for about a half hour.  I figure my role is encouragement, profuse gratitude, hot drinks and snacks, and some folding money when they're all finished. 

And I LIKE snow! It makes no sense to me that the people who DON'T like snow get out in it and get themselves stuck and cold and uncomfortable and STILL end up just paying some kid to take care of things. Not to mention that's just flat DANGEROUS to do if there isn't anyone else around who knows what you're doing! Why not just plan to hire a kid or throw yourself on the mercy of younger, stronger neighbors from the beginning and stay inside where it's warm and toasty?

I also don't completely get the people who are all upset that they can't go to work today. But that might be because I'm just inherently lazy.  I do understand the concerns of folks who are hourly workers and are losing money by not being able to work.  But if you're going to get paid either way, and/or can easily work from home if necessary, what's the whining for? Just be patient and give the county/city/state time to get plows to your area. Meanwhile, just enjoy the 'snow day'. It's going to take a while to remove 3 feet of snow! You can't just push it to the side; you've got to scoop it up and dump it somewhere else. I figure there will be snow piles in the park until Easter!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I also don't completely get the people who are all upset that they can't go to work today. But that might be because I'm just inherently lazy.  I do understand the concerns of folks who are hourly workers and are losing money by not being able to work.  But if you're going to get paid either way, and/or can easily work from home if necessary, what's the whining for? Just be patient and give the county/city/state time to get plows to your area. Meanwhile, just enjoy the 'snow day'. It's going to take a while to remove 3 feet of snow! You can't just push it to the side; you've got to scoop it up and dump it somewhere else. I figure there will be snow piles in the park until Easter!


It's the gettin' to work thing that's the problem. I'm in the Chicago 'burbs. During my working years, '65 - '02, we had two major snowstorms -- '67 and '79. I remember '67. Started during the day on a Thursday. Got home via train and car OK. Woke up next morning and looked out. NO -- not goin' to work. By the following Monday, everything was moving again. '79, I don't exactly remember. Maybe that was the time I decided there was too much snow to go to work. So I didn't. Then that morning the boss called me. "How do I . . . .? And then what do I do?" He was at work. He lived one stop further out on the train commuter line than I did. So I got dressed and went in. He probably had to drive to the train station on the home end. I lived walking distance from home to train station. Then there was a snowstorm in another year -- not major, but made a mess of commuting. People were getting in late if they made it at all. HR person sent out e-mail within work -- weather was no excuse, you will be docked for time you missed. Huh? What? Ms. HR got in trouble with management for that e-mail. So we were then thanked for being there at all and OK if you weren't.

I'm thankful I no longer have any work I have to get to or not in bad weather. Often it's do you or don't you make the effort? What does "work" expect? Those are the questions??


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is kinda the same shot as before but this is he "after".
My wife and I and our daughter did some shoveling.
Then one of our neighbors came and helped us shovel some.
And finally another neighbor finished it with his show blower.
There is still some snow, as you can see on the right side of the pic there is still some snow on the car.
One of our neighbors used his snow blower to clear a lane down the street....but we are tertiary road and the county has not yet plowed the secondary roads, even once.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm somewhat amazed how those marsh reeds weathered the almost 2 feet of snow and blizzard winds, continuing to stand upright.


__
https://flic.kr/p/DnAqun


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Our neighborhood is looking good. . . . mostly due to neighbors pitching in. All driveways can access the one lane up and down the street -- which lane exists because one of the neighborhood teens made it with our snowblower! The next street over has been plowed, but there's only one way out of the neighborhood so far. . . . county schools closed for sure through Thursday because there are a lot of secondary and residential streets that haven't seen a plow yet . . and not a lot of room for buses. Still waiting to hear about the Federal Government . . . my guess is a 2 hour delay with unscheduled leave and/or telework encouraged for those who have the capability.


----------

